# Reducing bushing



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I’d want to know the application.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

backstay said:


> I’d want to know the application.


 DC disconnect switch for a PV ARRAY to an inverter
morg


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

This is what you are looking for


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Cowboy beat me to it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

There are reducing butt slices. But I would use a butt splice that is rated for both and heat shrink over it. I have seen wire nuts fail in these DC cables after less than 10 years.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

backstay said:


> There are reducing butt slices. But I would use a butt splice that is rated for both and heat shrink over it. I have seen wire nuts fail in these DC cables after less than 10 years.
> View attachment 170014


Perfect...now if they are available...


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

backstay said:


> There are reducing butt slices. But I would use a butt splice that is rated for both and heat shrink over it. I have seen wire nuts fail in these DC cables after less than 10 years.


Do you believe the butt splice has an advantage over the pin terminal? Pin terminal, crimp and land. Butt splice, crimp (twice), heat shrink, then land. Labor will be much more, but you would know better than I which one holds up.

ETA: if the pin terminal is uninsulated then you have to heat shrink also.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

oldsparky52 said:


> Do you believe the butt splice has an advantage over the pin terminal? Pin terminal, crimp and land. Butt splice, crimp (twice), heat shrink, then land. Labor will be much more, but you would know better than I which one holds up.
> 
> ETA: if the pin terminal is uninsulated then you have to heat shrink also.


The terminal might make a better termination on a stranded wire than on a pin / ferrule. There could be some question the terminal isn't rated for a pin / ferrule, but there can be no question it's rated for the stranded wire. 

There may be a headache if you don't have a crimper for #8 crimps - you could use a set screw barrel splice, but that's not as good a connection as a crimp. You could use a split bolt, but now it is a chore insulating it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

oldsparky52 said:


> Do you believe the butt splice has an advantage over the pin terminal? Pin terminal, crimp and land. Butt splice, crimp (twice), heat shrink, then land. Labor will be much more, but you would know better than I which one holds up.
> 
> ETA: if the pin terminal is uninsulated then you have to heat shrink also.


The only thing is the number he needs. If I had to buy 25 to use 4, then they take up space until I forget where they are is a waste. I’m sure he can buy 4 butt splices from his SH.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Here you go and they claim UL









PTNYB10-12 - Nylon Insulated Pin Terminals - 8 AWG - Red


Pin terminals offer quick and easy connections in applications where set screws or clamps are used to make electrical contact with the wire. Dimensions & Features: Wire Size: 8 AWG Color: Red Terminal Insulation: Nylon Terminal Material: Tin-Plated Copper T: 1.1mm (0.04") L: 34.0mm (1.34") F...



www.ferrulesdirect.com







https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0097/6784/5966/files/PTNYB10-12.pdf?v=1646412701



Like Splatz said, make sure your termination is okay with this pin.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

splatz said:


> The terminal might make a better termination on a stranded wire than on a pin / ferrule. There could be some question the terminal isn't rated for a pin / ferrule, but there can be no question it's rated for the stranded wire.
> 
> There may be a headache if you don't have a crimper for #8 crimps - you could use a set screw barrel splice, but that's not as good a connection as a crimp. You could use a split bolt, but now it is a chore insulating it.


I will have to buy a crimping tool for #8
Morg


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

oldsparky52 said:


> Here you go and they claim UL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a crimping tool for #8 AWG Insulated connector..any help
Morg


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Morg12345 said:


> I'm looking for a crimping tool for #8 AWG Insulated connector..any help
> Morg


It looks like there are four at that site approved for UL listed ferrules, two are in stock. 
Hand Crimping Tools | Ferrules Direct


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

splatz said:


> It looks like there are four at that site approved for UL listed ferrules, two are in stock.
> Hand Crimping Tools | Ferrules Direct


Not sure if that is what I need or if its for some other kind of connector ..description is vague 
Morg


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Morg12345 said:


> Not sure if that is what I need or if its for some other kind of connector ..description is vague
> Morg


That's exactly what I don't want, if it's inspected and questioned, I want it to be quick and easy to show everything's totally compliant, or better yet something common that nobody would even question.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What is your voltage, amperage and distance? The reason I ask is, usually the DC disconnect is part of the inverter.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> This is what you are looking for
> 
> View attachment 170012





Morg12345 said:


> I will have to buy a crimping tool for #8
> Morg


They make this in a set screw type as well. No need for the crimper. Heres one as an example. Not the type I'm thinking about.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Morg12345 said:


> I will have to buy a crimping tool for #8
> Morg


This crimping tool costs about 8 or 9 dollars. (before Biden....).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Let us all remind ourselves this is for a PV system. A generator up on your roof. Spend the money on the right tools, and terminals, and do the proper job , respect the customer's property, and remember the sun will continue to shine.


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> This crimping tool costs about 8 or 9 dollars. (before Biden....).


Lol..carpenters way of crimping for sure


----------



## Morg12345 (Jan 22, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> They make this in a set screw type as well. No need for the crimper. Heres one as an example. Not the type I'm thinking about.
> View attachment 170031


Nifty little jewel


----------

